# Anyone Showing Today?



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone showing in the GR Specialty? I just received an email notice from AKC to watch. 
Jules


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Eden did! She showed in 15-18 month bitches sweeps today. No ribbon, but she made the first cut, and that is an incredible honor anyway.

She shows again on Thursday


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Eden! It is really fun for me to watch as a complete novice. I like to see if the judge picks the same one I do 
Jules


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I do that too! Every judge looks for different attributes too, so I also like seeing if I can identify what the judge is looking for.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't know. Maybe Anney?


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

aesthetic said:


> Eden did! She showed in 15-18 month bitches sweeps today. No ribbon, but she made the first cut, and that is an incredible honor anyway.
> 
> She shows again on Thursday


Making a cut is amazing!! Congratulations!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you!! I’m thrilled with her!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

aesthetic said:


> Thank you!! I’m thrilled with her!


Congrats!! It was a huge class and making the cut is awesome!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Is there an app or website where we can watch?


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I was watching on AKCtv.
Jules


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

aesthetic said:


> Eden did! She showed in 15-18 month bitches sweeps today. No ribbon, but she made the first cut, and that is an incredible honor anyway.
> 
> She shows again on Thursday


Congratulations!!!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I was in 15-18 too. Who was showing your girl?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

ArkansasGold said:


> I was in 15-18 too. Who was showing your girl?


Her breeder/co-owner, Caroline Bruton. armband #278. Eden was in the first group

I’m sad I missed you!! I thought about messaging you but my service was crappy and the internet wasn’t working. Hopefully I’ll see you Thursday.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Tagrenine said:


> Congrats!! It was a huge class and making the cut is awesome!


Thank you!! I’m really happy with her


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Eden Asethetic, that's fantastic!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

aesthetic said:


> Her breeder/co-owner, Caroline Bruton. armband #278. Eden was in the first group
> 
> I’m sad I missed you!! I thought about messaging you but my service was crappy and the internet wasn’t working. Hopefully I’ll see you Thursday.


I was in the second group! I’ll be showing Eevee in Open and another girl in 15-18 on Thursday.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> Congrats!! It was a huge class and making the cut is awesome!


Is Felix showing this week?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

He’s showing tomorrow!


livduse said:


> Is Felix showing this week?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I downloaded the AKC channel last night through Roku which said the 2021 Golden Speciality would air at 7:30 ET but I could not find it on the site. What I downloaded was free. Any tips on finding it?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

It didn't start airing until after 8 today I think, but it should just be right there on the home screen for the AKC TV app.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations to you and Eden Asethetic, that's fantastic!


Thank you!! 


ArkansasGold said:


> I was in the second group! I’ll be showing Eevee in Open and another girl in 15-18 on Thursday.





Tagrenine said:


> He’s showing tomorrow!


I’ll look for you both tomorrow!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

ArkansasGold said:


> I was in the second group! I’ll be showing Eevee in Open and another girl in 15-18 on Thursday.


Do you have an armband number we can watch for? Also does anyone know what Dana and Robin's dogs handlers numbers are and when I should watch for them? Do you have to get a catalog to know this? Sorry I'm obviously a total newbie to even watching a show.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I’ll be showing Addie in the 15-18 tomorrow after open! I think Dana’s dog Deuce is showing in BOB which starts on Friday, Robin’s dog Geode also in BOB but she may have other dogs too. Not sure and they ran out of catalogs today so I can’t double check but I’m pretty sure


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> He’s showing tomorrow!


He looked great today!!!


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> He’s showing tomorrow!


He looked great today!!!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

livduse said:


> He looked great today!!!


He’s a work in progress 🤣 we love him nonetheless


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> He’s a work in progress 🤣 we love him nonetheless


Were you handling him (handler in pink, I'm pretty sure I was watching Felix haha)? He really did look great, he's maturing so nicely.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

livduse said:


> Were you handling him (handler in pink, I'm pretty sure I was watching Felix haha)? He really did look great, he's maturing so nicely.


No I wasn’t! I probably don’t have the cajones to show my own dog at the national level 🥴


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> No I wasn’t! I probably don’t have the cajones to show my own dog at the national level 🥴


I would be scared too haha! Congrats on a great show, I loved watching him!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Good luck, everyone! Watching when I can as the girls’ breeder is there with their sister, cousin, and dad.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Eevee is number 566 and we’ll be showing in Open at 8:00AM tomorrow. I’ll be wearing a tweed pantsuit.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

cwag said:


> Do you have an armband number we can watch for? Also does anyone know what Dana and Robin's dogs handlers numbers are and when I should watch for them? Do you have to get a catalog to know this? Sorry I'm obviously a total newbie to even watching a show.


Dana's boy Deuce is 535, my Geode is 745. They'll be in BOB. 
You don't have to have a catalog- I think they are listed on Ba-Ray's site.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ArkansasGold said:


> Eevee is number 566 and we’ll be showing in Open at 8:00AM tomorrow. I’ll be wearing a tweed pantsuit.



Best of luck to you and Eevee!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> Eevee is number 566 and we’ll be showing in Open at 8:00AM tomorrow. I’ll be wearing a tweed pantsuit.


I saw you this morning. Y'all looked good! 💗


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> Eevee is number 566 and we’ll be showing in Open at 8:00AM tomorrow. I’ll be wearing a tweed pantsuit.


I wish I had read this earlier! I am tuned in because I wanted to see Sheri/Bliss!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

ArkansasGold said:


> Eevee is number 566 and we’ll be showing in Open at 8:00AM tomorrow. I’ll be wearing a tweed pantsuit.


I saw you too. You both did great. It was so fun to watch someone I "know".


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you all! She showed really well and I’m super proud of her!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Emma and Addy are in the ring now! Not sure which group Eden is in, but her class is going right now.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> Emma and Addy are in the ring now! Not sure which group Eden is in, but her class is going right now.


15-18. 

Loved Emma's shoes.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Megora said:


> 15-18.
> 
> Loved Emma's shoes.


What was she wearing or what number?


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I finally have a free moment to watch and they're on lunch break 😂 Is anyone in 12-15 dogs?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I was in a bright pink dress! Black laced shoes, we were #260. Addie did great and showed nice and easy. Such a great experience!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Emmdenn said:


> I was in a bright pink dress! Black laced shoes, we were #260. Addie did great and showed nice and easy. Such a great experience!


Dogs or bitches?
I haven't finished watching the bitches (but it's still up for some reason- idk) but I've finished the 12-15 dogs.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

FinnTheFloof said:


> Dogs or bitches?
> I haven't finished watching the bitches (but it's still up for some reason- idk) but I've finished the 12-15 dogs.


We were in the 15-18 bitch class ☺


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Megora said:


> 15-18.
> 
> Loved Emma's shoes.


Literally me trying to find shoes that have NO chance of slipping off my feet 😂


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

What is the white stuff on the floor?


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Does anyone know who it is that just won winners dog? I was watching him in the BBE class and man is he stunning!!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

FinnTheFloof said:


> What is the white stuff on the floor?


The floor is interesting. It’s like slightly wet, compacted sand with shredded felt-like material mixed in.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Really really fine sand, mixed with felt chunks and probably something like crushed limestone. It’s really nice to show on. The arena is an indoor horse riding area, must be a dream to ride on.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Is Top 20 going to be live-streamed on AKC TV as well? I don't want to miss Gus's uncle!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> The floor is interesting. It’s like slightly wet, compacted sand with shredded felt-like material mixed in.





Emmdenn said:


> Really really fine sand, mixed with felt chunks and probably something like crushed limestone. It’s really nice to show on. The arena is an indoor horse riding area, must be a dream to ride on.


At first I thought that it was snow but I was like 'wait a second this is indoors and in Florida' and then I thought that it was a weird carpet but then it was on paws and shoes so I was very confused. Thanks for telling me!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

cwag said:


> Do you have an armband number we can watch for? Also does anyone know what Dana and Robin's dogs handlers numbers are and when I should watch for them? Do you have to get a catalog to know this? Sorry I'm obviously a total newbie to even watching a show.


Deuce is #110 in the Top 20 and #535 in best of breed.

Here he is in the Top 20 tonight, with his handler, Betty Jo Pyle. I'm not there to see it. I'm posting this as the dogs are still going around, so I don't know who won what (because no one has won anything yet, as I type).


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

DanaRuns said:


> Deuce is #110 in the Top 20 and #535 in best of breed.
> 
> Here he is in the Top 20 tonight, with his handler, Betty Jo Pyle. I'm not there to see it. I'm posting this as the dogs are still going around, so I don't know who won what (because no one has won anything yet, as I type).


He’s so handsome!! Do you know if it is being live-streamed anywhere?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Roadie won People’s Choice and Reba won the Top 20!


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Where can I find armband numbers for BOB?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes there are giant cameras


livduse said:


> Where can I find armband numbers for BOB?


on Facebook the catalog has been posted in the group “golden retriever show results”


----------



## goldie009 (Sep 3, 2020)

Anyone know what time the event will finish tomorrow, Saturday? I know it starts at 8am, but not sure what time it will conclude at. Thinking of stopping by.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

goldie009 said:


> Anyone know what time the event will finish tomorrow, Saturday? I know it starts at 8am, but not sure what time it will conclude at. Thinking of stopping by.


I think it’ll be going on until 2ish (that’s when I’m volunteering to pack things up)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Kinda interesting watching BOB....

I wonder if the owners at home or ringside are piffed at all about some of the handling.... tight leads under the right ear causing the dogs run tilt-headed on the down and back.... dog looking all sickle hocked any time he's stacked and handler not doing a thing to fix that....


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Now the live stream is down! Will these be posted anywhere afterwards?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's up


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

livduse said:


> Now the live stream is down! Will these be posted anywhere afterwards?


AKC TV and GRCA I think are streaming it, and will be posted later


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Judging by the size of the cuts today, I don’t think we’ll be done by 2:00 😅


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> Judging by the size of the cuts today, I don’t think we’ll be fine by 2:00 😅


 He liked_ all of the _dark dogs.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> Judging by the size of the cuts today, I don’t think we’ll be fine by 2:00 😅


I agree 😂


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Megora said:


> Kinda interesting watching BOB....
> 
> I wonder if the owners at home or ringside are piffed at all about some of the handling.... tight leads under the right ear causing the dogs run tilt-headed on the down and back....


Thank you! Drives me nuts! Deuce's handler does that and I want to scream. She uses a tight lead _in front of _the right ear, pinning the ear back and making Deuce tilt his head. I've talked to her about it, but...well, she mostly handles Great Danes and Cane Corsos, so she has her habits that work for those dogs, and she got Deuce to the Top 20, and he made the cut today in BOB, so I'm not going to complain about it. But Goldens are supposed to be shown on a _loose lead_, dang it!!!

Pet peeve of mine. Thank you for giving voice to it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think it is as obvious when going around the ring, because the judge is just looking at the one side of the dog's head....? But the down and back, the head tilt is crappy when the judge is looking for everything including expression!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Megora said:


> Kinda interesting watching BOB....
> 
> I wonder if the owners at home or ringside are piffed at all about some of the handling.... tight leads under the right ear causing the dogs run tilt-headed on the down and back.... dog looking all sickle hocked any time he's stacked and handler not doing a thing to fix that....


I was not watching most of the show unfortunately, since the raffle or CCA (which I could not have done without Dana's Theresa and Tagrenine) took most of my time- but when I finally got to sit in my chairs ringside I noticed all the dogs/bitches whose most comfortable stance was so telling on their structure. Relaxed with back hocks a quarter inch apart, for instance - handlers not noting it, just standing there not watching, or more importantly fixing the foot placement... OTOH- the dogs who were on loose lead on go around, out in front of their handlers, moving correctly-- a truly beautiful thing to behold~ and Geode and Deuce (if it's a thing Dana has noted, I didn't see it when I caught Deuce on the jumbotron) were two of those beauties!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> OTOH- the dogs who were on loose lead on go around, out in front of their handlers, moving correctly-- a truly beautiful thing to behold~


Yep.  There were quite a number of dogs in that final ring who were completely wonderful. <B


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

JulesAK said:


> Congratulations to Eden! It is really fun for me to watch as a complete novice. I like to see if the judge picks the same one I do
> Jules


I'm also enjoying playing this game!! I managed to pick the 12-15 dogs winner as my favorite early on, so I'm very happy with myself. It's super fun for me, and I like to think that watching what I'm favoring vs what the judges are favoring is helping my understanding of the breed.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Does anyone know where I can find the catalog or the results? I'm trying to look up a dog that I like (got 4th in open bitches)


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

FinnTheFloof said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the catalog or the results? I'm trying to look up a dog that I like (got 4th in open bitches)


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

If you know her number, you should be able to find it there.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

livduse said:


> View attachment 886753
> View attachment 886754
> View attachment 886755


Thank you!!
I found the dogs that I was looking for, and I found their breeders, but couldn't find either dog on the breeder's website 🤦‍♀️


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

FinnTheFloof said:


> Thank you!!
> I found the dogs that I was looking for, and I found their breeders, but couldn't find either dog on the breeder's website 🤦‍♀️


Lots of breeders don't keep their websites updated. The dog could also be too young to be a part of the breeding program. Which dogs were you looking at?


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

livduse said:


> Lots of breeders don't keep their websites updated. The dog could also be too young to be a part of the breeding program. Which dogs were you looking at?


I really liked #566 and #590. I’ve found the breeders/owners and some parent dogs on the website, but not the ones that I really liked.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

566 is Eevee! You won’t find her on her breeder’s website and my site isn’t up yet. 😬😅


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> 566 is Eevee! You won’t find her on her breeder’s website and my site isn’t up yet. 😬😅


I actually put Eevee by accident- not by accident that she wasn't one of my favorites, but I know where to find her! I need to ask about 556. My favorites were 590, 566, 556, and 610.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

FinnTheFloof said:


> I actually put Eevee by accident- not by accident that she wasn't one of my favorites, but I know where to find her! I need to ask about 556. My favorites were 590, 566, 556, and 610.


I actually wondered if that was the case. LOL I wouldn't be offended if Eevee wasn't one of your favorites. She's not everyone's cup of tea. I asked a breeder I respect what she thought of her and she said "Which one was she?" 
"The big one."
"The one with a lot of leg and no hair?"
"Yep, that's her"


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

FinnTheFloof said:


> I really liked #566 and #590. I’ve found the breeders/owners and some parent dogs on the website, but not the ones that I really liked.


Try looking them up on k9 data. You can learn a lot about their pedigree and what breeders are behind them, even if they are not on the websites. For example, my breeder hasn't updated their website in quite some time. They use Facebook to update on wins, dogs, etc. Barely any of the dogs on their website are in their breeding program now.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

FinnTheFloof said:


> I actually put Eevee by accident- not by accident that she wasn't one of my favorites, but I know where to find her! I need to ask about 556. My favorites were 590, 566, 556, and 610.


I believe 610 is Savvy from Pendery’s. I know this because my girls’ dad is a Pendery pup and I asked their breeder who she was because she reminded me of my youngest.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Jmcarp83 said:


> I believe 610 is Savvy from Pendery’s. I know this because my girls’ dad is a Pendery pup and I asked their breeder who she was because she reminded me of my youngest.


Thank you!


----------

